# The Secret Love Story Behind Brahms' Lullaby



## sweetviolin (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautifully crafted and very appropriate for Valentine's Day!  Props to the cast and crew of this film for making this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Beautifully crafted and very appropriate for Valentine's Day!  Props to the cast and crew of this film for making this.


I am not always with you, but this time :cheers:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Speechless.

more characters more characters more characters more characters


----------



## sweetviolin (Jun 21, 2015)

Gave me the chills. So sad and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Alvira (Oct 16, 2018)

Beautiful story. I love Brahms.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Lovely story but the singers' arrangement is the 3rd movement of Symphony #3, not the 1st movement of Symphony #2.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I fell asleep.

I'll have to rewind the video and start over.


----------

